# Another PUEBLA Meet up scheduled.... Come join us!



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Another meet up is planned for next saturday, around 10-11 am at the *Laguna de San Baltazar* (in the San Baltazar Sur area on 63 A Oriente by Blvd. Carlos Camacho Espiritu)- we will attend the Farmer's Market there..... won't you join us? Love to see you! We'll meet at the front entrance....

This lake has walking, jogging trails, boats, ducks and swans.... Ecological center right by *Emiliano Zapata Municipal Market* (where I also get fruits, vegetables and plants too!)

PS.- If you need driving directions, let me know and I will send them.....:clap2:


----------

